# Erste Hilfe über 150



## Kendy (21. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

bei welchem Händler gibts das Buch "Erste Hilfe für Experten - Verbinden, aber richtig"?

Viele Grüße 
Kendy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (21. Oktober 2006)

Kendy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei welchem Händler gibts das Buch "Erste Hilfe für Experten - Verbinden, aber richtig"?
> 
> ...


BLASC Datenbank nutzen, lesen , lernen, glücklich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du Horde spielst
http://www.buffed.de/?n=13476

Wenn du Allianz spielst
http://www.buffed.de/?n=2805

Für was haben wir die größte Deutsch sprachige WoW DatenBank BLASC, wenn die keiner nutzt ?
TIP,
erst denken, BLASC nutzen, glücklich sein.
Für fast jede frage zu WoW gibts ne Antwort bei BLASC die mit WoW zu tun hat.
Man muß auch mal etwas überlegen.

Sry,
aber das mußte mal sein.
Die Links raus suchen war 10 Sekunden arbeit.


----------



## Kendy (21. Oktober 2006)

Hi Roran,

danke für deine Antwort. Und danke für den Hinweis auf die Datenbank. Ich bin nämlich noch recht neu bei WoW und bei buffed und hatte die Datenbank bislang noch nicht entdeckt. Aber jetzt habe ich sie gefunden und werde mir meine Links dann in Zukunft selber raussuchen.

Tolle Sache, die Datenbank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele Grüße
Kendy


----------

